# Anyone in Tire Industry??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for a set of tires..

rim size 17
50 series rubber..

I will get the rest of the specs tonight.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't find anyone, I have always had great luck with Volco Tires


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

pm Mustang5.0... he managed a tire shop in Surrey and may have some leads


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright. will do thanks for your help!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Go across the line and get tires there, way cheaper, I mean way cheaper.


----------

